# Gary Biggs [ installing for Brandon ]



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Video of install > Gary Biggs Installation with Brandon Semenuk Video - Pinkbike.com

enjoy and *learn*


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Big deal. That box will be sweet up until the bondo cracks and it starts leaking around the rings and causes the vinyl to come off...and the wood rings in the door rot out. Or the double sided tape comes off the vapor barrier and the crossover starts rattling around.

All in all, a pretty basic install with some hackery....far less than I would have expected from a guy of Gary's caliber.

Jay


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW! What a disappointment. Not at all what I would have expected from Biggs. Just hanging a crossover with two sided tape from the vapor barrier?! Is SoundWaves Gary's shop? It was a tiny little place. I liked some of the storage system he had, but that was about it. At one point he was working off the top of a trashcan.

OH! What the hell is with the stoner being a "JBL Sponsored Athelete?"... Hardly.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad you guys are enjoying it


----------



## MikesDman (Nov 24, 2008)

nice video mate! nice to watch a video rather then see pictures all the time.
what has he used for the front of the sub box? isnt it abit thin?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, just wow


----------



## jeffhawn (Apr 4, 2008)

That's a pathetic attempt at and install. Did it really take him a week the **** that out?

All I can say is that I hope it was because Subaru wouldn't let him ****-up that car that the "lent" that little boy and as such he couldn't do anything useful.. 

The box is horrifying regardless.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

thats a cool install. better than i could do.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm personally surprised that he made that video showing all of that weaksaucery.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well what got me is that the first thing the kid did was yank a bunch of big **** out of the back of the hatchback... meaning that he actually uses his hatchback....... well, no more!


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Wait a sec. That really was Remy from Unique, in a Gary Biggs suit. Man that sucked a**


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> wow, just wow


Well said ! ! !


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

The curved surface of the box was done in plywood!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Flexible Plywood,Flexible Bending Plywood,Thin Plywood Manufacturers


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i wonder how that thin plywood will hold up as part of a subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

IDK. What Biggs used didn't look very thick... def. not over 1/2"


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I think he showed that he understands what he is doing , it appears he was payed for doing an install.

Now . . . by all accounts, that install isn't going to last forever 

It's called Job Security


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's a nice retail level install.

That's not Gary's shop and those aren't his tools.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

If Gary's doing the install I'd expect more than retail.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I found that moderately interesting as I'm CONSIDERING one of those for my next car. and it's interesting to see what the stock locations look like behind the door panels.

Crappy install though - WTF Biggs?


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

on my 2005 WRX, i fit PRS720 mids in front doors using a 1" spacer. 
(Just had to remove the basket cover bolted to the back)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Blazemore said:


> If Gary's doing the install I'd expect more than retail.


If you pay him some $$$$$ he'll prolly make U a car that'll beat all comers . . . but not in a few days at the local car audio shop


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Exactly. Not telling what he was paid to do the install. Probably not much. Look at the materials like the body filler used- cheap Bondo brand stuff. I know Gary doesn't use that on a daily basis.

Or no telling how long he had the shop to do the install. I doubt they closed down for business for a week just to do this one install.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> If you pay him some $$$$$ he'll prolly make U a car that'll beat all comers . . . but not in a few days at the local car audio shop


What was shown in the install is far from not having money. Properly securing the passives wouldn't cost that much more or time. The sticky back tape probably cost more than two sheet metal screws. 

Not saying Gary can't build cars by any means, but the advise he gives over the net goes against what he did in the video.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

aside from the cap session on how Gary did that install, did you notice how much chit is on the wall in that shop from butt connectors on?? crazy


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

the kids not going to compete. the cars probably a sponsors car that was just given to him so he had another sponsor just toss in a stereo. it came out aesthetically pleasing and probably sounded way better than stock. everyone knows what gary's capable of.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Every installer I know works over a garbage can at some point. It is an awesome saw horse and router table at times.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Andy Jones said:


> Every installer I know works over a garbage can at some point. It is an awesome saw horse and router table at times.


in fact I have been doing this for years. Trash cans rule...trash men dont tend to like it when they grab the lip tho only to find out its been cut in several places by jigsaw....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> in fact I have been doing this for years. Trash cans rule...trash men dont tend to like it when they grab the lip tho only to find out its been cut in several places by jigsaw....


I prefer Budweiser or Miller keg cans...... tough as nails.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

imjustjason said:


> Flexible Plywood,Flexible Bending Plywood,Thin Plywood Manufacturers


Using plywood that is flexible is not the point. Regular plywood would do the slight curve on that box. The point is that plywood is a bad material choice for a sub box, especially those monster subs Gary uses in this install. 

I agree that Gary did the install because he works for JBL and gets paid to do what JBL needs him to do. The build quality isn't what we think it should be but the kid probably won't have that car in a year or two anyway. The install doesn't really need to be built for longevity or great sound quality. The kid wouldn't know any different.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> OH! What the hell is with the stoner being a "JBL Sponsored Athelete?"... Hardly.


That "stoner kid" is the next big up-and-comer in Pro Mountain Bike racing. I believe he is truly sponsored by JBL. 

But as far as GB work in this video goes, it is horrible. He probably built the system with a ****ty time and money budget. I would have done the same with those restrictions.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ungo4 said:


> The point is that plywood is a bad material choice for a sub box, especially those monster subs Gary uses in this install.


 Chooo talkin' about Willis?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Tonyguy said:


> That "stoner kid" is the next big up-and-comer in Pro Mountain Bike racing. I believe he is truly sponsored by JBL.


Well that explains why it said he was a "JBL Sponsored Athlete," he actually is... I just for some reason though he had a car audio sponsorship in my mind. That also explains his lack of knowledge about what was going on. Thanks!! 

OH!! Since when is plywood bad for a box? Crappy subflooring grade 3/8" is bad. Marine ply or baltic birch is about the best you can get for a box.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with the install.....we have the ability to go above and greatly beyond. Everything was clean with nice gear and the customer was happy...the last part being the key element......Not sure who paid for what and what was donated if anything, but to fiberglass that box would have taken some time as well as cost someone a pretty penny....I am sure it is safe to say that Biggs donated zero free time on that build and I do not blame him one bit....and as stated before trash cans ****ing RULE!!! they are light weight to move and are readily available.....best of all they are usually the closest cleared area in a shop.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Not to mention the kid is still in high school, so this is probably his first car. So no need to go crazy as he'll probably wreck the car in a month or two. I just hate how much space that enclosure takes up. i would never want that for my car if I owned that STi.


----------



## Shiny_Side_Up (May 23, 2009)

While pretty, curving the box for looks and at the same time, compromising so much to do so - not a choice I'd have made. 

While a mountain biker myself, I just can't get behind anyone who would wear that hat.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

the one thing i like of the whole mess is the plexi edgelit rings under the woofers. that's creative...


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

Shiny_Side_Up said:


> While pretty, curving the box for looks and at the same time, compromising so much to do so - not a choice I'd have made.
> 
> While a mountain biker myself, I just can't get behind anyone who would wear that hat.


you would wear that hat if red bull were paying you to wear that hat like im sure they are paying him. id wear a shirt that said "I suck ****" if someone were paying me enough to wear it lol and dont say you wouldnt. money talks.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SRim23 said:


> you would wear that hat if red bull were paying you to wear that hat like im sure they are paying him. id wear a shirt that said "I suck ****" if someone were paying me enough to wear it lol and dont say you wouldnt. money talks.


you'd wear the shirt... but would you? :blush:


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I guess the biggest problem I have with this install is how the doors were done. I am sure there was a tight budget if none at all but really double sided tape to hold the crossover to the vapor barrier? Gary's work is always top notch. The box is not bad it is just massive. And who gives a crap if he uses a trash can.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

We've all used a trash can at one point. They are great for cutting circle with the jigsaw... the dust just falls right in. I was meaning that this is "Gary Biggs" I would have thought he would have a little better setup. I've since learned that this wasn't his shop. Which explains a LOT.

Someone mentioned the amount of install supplies on the wall. I was digging all of the bins, lined up like little soldiers, just full of good stuff.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Andy Jones said:


> Every installer I know works over a garbage can at some point. It is an awesome saw horse and router table at times.


I do it all the time. No wonder my system is garbage.:laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My takeaways:
1. He didn’t use a drill at all, that I saw when taking the car apart.
2.	The ‘dongle’ on the speakers is pretty cool. I have no idea how it would be better than the standard direct connect, but it looks cool. 
3.	The screw caps on the box was a nice touch. I need to remember that.
4.	He did a full car install in about 12 minutes!!!!  
5.	That kid listens to Linkin Park… the first CD! ‘das my jam, yo! (no, seriously, I listen to them)


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

gotta realize that Gary is a JBL employee and was prolly there to get them some youtube time and the shop, and prolly make it look like there isnt much to installing a system by the diy people that havent really tried


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You don't use a drill to take car's apart, you use it to drill holes man.......

The dongle is one more thing to rattle when it falls off of it's double sided tape.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ even when unscrewing the stock speakers?
I would have used a drill. That's why Gary Biggs is a better installer than I'll ever be (among many other things).


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ even when unscrewing the stock speakers?
> I would have used a drill. That's why Gary Biggs is a better installer than I'll ever be (among many other things).


No, drills drill holes, grab a screwdriver and un-screw them... too many people **** too much **** up with a drill, it should never be inside a car except to drill holes.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I've seen ground effects kits put on from the factory with double sided tape. You don't know what kind of tape he used nor how strong it was.

And the people talking about how horrible it was...I can't seem to find an install that you've done that is better.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> No, drills drill holes, grab a screwdriver and un-screw them... too many people **** too much **** up with a drill, it should never be inside a car except to drill holes.


this is why my OEM speakers have holes?! lol. j/k, man.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I liked it actually. Gave me some ideas on how to do the curves on my center console box and I DEFINITELY like that lit plexiglass. Them Power Series subs just seem like a great all around piece.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Just saw this. Semenuk is a sick rider, I love watching him. Not so much of a racer as a competitor. More of a Slopestyle rider.

JBL sponsers a ton of action sports guys, and are definitely in the MTB scene. They sponsored the latest film from the Collective, called Seasons. I went to a premier here in the DFW area and actually won a set of JBL ear buds.

It was pretty funny watching him pull his bike out of the back of the car (the big box), but he has a roof rack...


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

if you look at the feedback from the install on youtube....youll see that its 99.99% stoking/"mad ups"/read/positive.....entirely what JBL wanted too see from the audience it was aiming this at....so they made it work.....

Now if they posted it on DIYMA, well....mwhaha...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You say that as if people here could do something better in less time. Or a majority of people here could do better period.



vwtoby said:


> Now if they posted it on DIYMA, well....mwhaha...


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> You say that as if people here could do something better in less time. Or a majority of people here could do better period.


None of us are highly regarded in the mobile audio world. Its like Picasso saying screw it and drawing stick figures.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut. The guy has to make a living. I build buildings but don't thing I have never built a bird house to pay the bills. Maybe I'm simple minded but I thought it was nicely done, the xover didn't really bother me.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Like this:










Color drawing by Pablo Picasso, of a stick-figure photographer taking a picture of a flying bird.


Picasso's portrait of Duncan, signed "Para D.D. Duncan. Picasso. el 23.1.62." . . . "[Upon presenting this birthday gift to Duncan in 1962, Picasso exclaimed], photographers always used to say 'look at the birdie' — well, there is the little bird and your right elbow up in the sky and your old cowboy boots and light meter cords . . . Happy Birthday!"


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

imjustjason said:


> IDK. What Biggs used didn't look very thick... def. not over 1/2"


If you watch the vid @ 8:07 and to about 8:15, you'll see him bondo'ing the gap between the ring and the plywood. The video must have skipped a couple steps (I guess that's kinda obvious ), because that plywood curve is every bit as thick as the mdf ring.

I'd bet good money that Biggs didn't have any say so in the production of this vid; and therefore some key things, like above, made it to the cutting room floor.

This is why I don't take my father to see war movies.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

prophet_ca said:


> None of use are highly regarded in the mobile audio world. Its like Picasso saying screw it and drawing stick figures.


:laugh:


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

prophet_ca said:


> None of use are highly regarded in the mobile audio world.


I would agree with that comment.


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Well that explains why it said he was a "JBL Sponsored Athlete"


No, it explains why JBL is the sponsor.



thehatedguy said:


> You say that as if people here could do something better in less time. Or a majority of people here could do better period.


You have to understand that people on every forum look for any opportunity to bash a pro to look better. Check out any sports forum where the regulars pound a true journalist, then put a link to their own retarded blog in their sig. Happens, read enough various forums and you'll shrug it off.


----------



## jeffhawn (Apr 4, 2008)

pikers said:


> You have to understand that people on every forum look for any opportunity to bash a pro to look better. Check out any sports forum where the regulars pound a true journalist, then put a link to their own retarded blog in their sig. Happens, read enough various forums and you'll shrug it off.


I don't think anyone here is bashing Biggs directly, more so shocked at the lack-luster work and the presentation to a potentially uneducated audience that "this" is how high-end mobile audio is installed. It discredits all the hours he and we put into our setups and makes the layman think good SQ installs are a sinch.

I do agree, however, in retrospect, that not scaring new-comers off with and insane install alla, say "simplicity in sound" is probably a good call. 

Much like mountain biking [which I am an avide participant in] the more people in the game, the better the toys, selection and ideas. 

Either way - when things don't meet your expectations... 

ps. I'm well aware that my skills are hack at best. Those who can, do. Those who read about it too much, are critics.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I think that everyone is taking shots at a big dog in the industry because its easy to do on the internetz. Seems like the year of the armchair fabricator is upon us.
The complete and utter lack of pictures from the audience showing how THEY would do it better speaks way louder than the smartass comments about Biggs.

Besides, this is obviously a 10 minute commercial for JBL look at it for what it is.
Do you really think there is a Burger King sneaking into peoples rooms at night?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What?

Who said all he does is "high end" installs? How does it discredit anything? Who said anything about that being a "SQ" install?

Like Bing a lot, but his installs are far from "insane" installs. They are pretty basic installs.



jeffhawn said:


> I don't think anyone here is bashing Biggs directly, more so shocked at the lack-luster work and the presentation to a potentially uneducated audience that "this" is how high-end mobile audio is installed. It discredits all the hours he and we put into our setups and makes the layman think good SQ installs are a sinch.
> 
> I do agree, however, in retrospect, that not scaring new-comers off with and insane install alla, say "simplicity in sound" is probably a good call.
> 
> ...


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

he's obviously eating well ...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> I think that everyone is taking shots at a big dog in the industry because its easy to do on the internetz. Seems like the year of the armchair fabricator is upon us.


Man, you CAN'T tell me that as a supporting vendor that there weren't at least 3 things that you did not absolutely CRINGE at when watching and listening........

I don't claim to be a pro installer, I just build sound systems for arenas, concert halls, lecture halls... etc.. and as a STAUNCH JBL user I found that video to be offensive. 

Damn good thing pro and consumer are on opposite sides of the US IMHO.

Chad


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

i didnt get to see the whole thing p0s video player
I saw him install the front speakers and talk about rears
yeah im sure that him sticking the xover on the barrier could have been better

But the chorus of everyone saying how ****ty it was is kinda out of wack with me
If Yato or someone said it it might mean something,but random interweb forum user,, sure doesn't hold as much water
I can talk about how bad Michael Jordan is at basketball if i saw vids of him missing some easy shots
But if i uploaded my feeble ass attempts at playing Bball it would instantly discredit my argument.

As far as being a vendor I sell router bits,, Did he use one improperly?
DIdnt see =(


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh and dont forget this was a commercial


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> As far as being a vendor I sell router bits,, Did he use one improperly?
> DIdnt see =(


You now what, after the day I have had.. you don't KNOW how hard I laughed at that........

Thanks. srsly, it was a Fraiser moment....

And drills drill holes! Don't put them near your speakers kids!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I didnt care for the untreated rings in the door come to think of it but whatever =)


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

chad said:


> Man, after the day I have had.. you don't KNOW how hard I laughed at that........
> 
> Thanks. srsly, it was a Fraiser moment....
> 
> And drills drill holes! Don't put them near your speakers kids!


r u watching Fraiser right now too?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope, but it was one of those moments


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

g0a said:


> i didnt get to see the whole thing p0s video player
> I saw him install the front speakers and talk about rears
> yeah im sure that him sticking the xover on the barrier could have been better
> 
> ...


It really wouldn't discredit your argument. You may be a sucky basketball player, but that doesn't mean you can't criticize a professional basketball player for screwing up. Sometimes it's obvious. Sometimes the basketball player will even admit after the game that he screwed up.

Biggs may be a genius. He may have been directed to do things in this video that he wouldn't have otherwise done. But that doesn't mean that we can't criticize his work. I really can't understand why he's supposed to be off limits.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

you can talk down about him if you wish
it is your right i suppose
but if someone gets on here and calls a Diyma user a p0s hack you would all be crying and carrying on like it was the end of the world


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

And frankly if someone says biggs sucks or whatever they need to bring it and show some real pics of how its done otherwise Im calling BS


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> you can talk down about him if you wish
> it is your right i suppose
> but if someone gets on here and calls a Diyma user a p0s hack you would all be crying and carrying on like it was the end of the world


No he wouldn't, trust me... I've seen HIM do it  :laugh:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> And frankly if someone says biggs sucks or whatever they need to bring it and show some real pics of how its done otherwise Im calling BS


I think we have your point.

I feel we need a "bring it" smiley with a chick waving her head form side to side.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

chad said:


> I prefer Budweiser or Miller keg cans...... tough as nails.


ever skewered one?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Not the barrels.. the tubs, AKA "trash cans," they "rent" to put the keg and ice in 

They are rather "frat friendly"


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> You don't use a drill to take car's apart, you use it to drill holes man......


What? You crazy man.

Yes, I am sure a LOT of people **** **** up because they don't know what they're doing, and since this is DIYma I guess some of those could fall into that category...

But seriously now... reverse to remove the screw and clutch setting and FWD to install. Maybe you are not confident enough in your ability to pull off the ever so monolithic task of removing a screw with a drill but it is within some of our ability..

besides, you can screw up a panel with a screw driver just as easily.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> i didnt get to see the whole thing p0s video player
> I saw him install the front speakers and talk about rears
> yeah im sure that him sticking the xover on the barrier could have been better


Yeah, just a bit... 


> But the chorus of everyone saying how ****ty it was is kinda out of wack with me


Perhaps, this could be because without seeing the entire video you have no actual frame of reference to base your position on... One lone guy saying he doesn't see why the video is so bad and that everyone else who has watched it and formed an opinion is ****ed is quite simply.. well, ****ed. Especially when the video shows what biggs did. If this was a commercial, and I was an educated buyer I would definitely know who not to get a system from... It's like a three finger man selling router bits... not someone you want to trust when it comes to spinning objects.

You make custom bits?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

saw the rest of the video and have to admit that everyone bashing him pretty much cant do 1/20th the things he can
and as far as tuning I dont think ive seen too many of you winning world finals like he did over and over and over

But you are on the internet . you have to be right 

Anyone here got some build pics better than Garys regal?


btw I have ten talented fingers =)
no custom bits


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

BoostedNihilist said:


> Especially when the video shows what biggs did. If this was a commercial, and I was an educated buyer I would definitely know who not to get a system from...


I think the defense of Mr. Biggs here is that the majority of people this video is aimed at, are quite simply, uneducated as far as anyone on this site would label them. I'm getting all verklempt.

Talk amongst yourselfs...


----------



## maxxis (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't see anything terribly wrong with the install. Here and there things could have been done a little different but in general everything is as it should be.

Believe me when I say Ive seen installers with great rep **** up a car much worse than that. Im talking spliced power cables, processors on top of computer boxes. Fixing line noise with foil etc etc.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BoostedNihilist said:


> What? You crazy man.
> 
> Yes, I am sure a LOT of people **** **** up because they don't know what they're doing, and since this is DIYma I guess some of those could fall into that category...
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm just not a lazy ass and feel more comfortable securing items with screws using the torque of my hand? That's the reason I also refuse to use a ****ing chainsaw to cut my prime rib  And I DO have rather stout drills and a badass chainsaw....

I do however use a drill to put decking planks down and sheetrock, and underlayment.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Compact drill with a screw guide is safer than a standard screwdriver.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Crankworx Colorado 2008 slopestyle, *1st place, Brandon Semenuk *

YouTube - Crankworx Colorado 2008 1st Brandon Semenuk





YouTube - Crankworx Highlights video Crank Works 2007

87 1,530
crashes ~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AIVaEm58E8&NR=1


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

wow that dude is sick.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> Compact drill with a screw guide is safer than a standard screwdriver.


My favorite by far was the 7.2V dewalt with the break in the middle, man, that's a kickass electric screwdriver... but it's not a drill.

The problem with the situation is that OFTEN times, especially in pro audio, improperly torquing a driver down can cause voice coil rubbing, the gap tolerances are TIGHT and any frame warping can cause issues... I have seen this, albeit not as often, in the automotive environment also.... the torque settings on a drill or screwdriver are very rough and can vary widely within the same setting depending on speed.

I prefer doing it by hand still, and lets face it, the added exercise ain't gonna hurt Big Daddy


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I have seen that before . It was on an old Kicker CVR 
not often but it has happened
I was thinking safer as far as not letting the driver slip off of the screw
The screw guide is the difference.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

g0a said:


> I have seen that before . It was on an old Kicker CVR
> not often but it has happened
> I was thinking safer as far as not letting the driver slip off of the screw
> The screw guide is the difference.


To quote my buddy Slo Mammal... "Two hands, Two hands" 

Old JBL GTi series were notorious for it and the pro drivers with VGC baskets (same basket). I have a cashed 1500GTi in the shop hanging on the wall from improper torquing. Would not happen to know anybody with a factory re-cone kit would you? Nope..... me neither


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

g0a said:


> saw the rest of the video and have to admit that everyone bashing him pretty much cant do 1/20th the things he can
> and as far as tuning I dont think ive seen too many of you winning world finals like he did over and over and over
> 
> But you are on the internet . you have to be right


Why don't you and Gary get a room?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I think more people would have been happy if it were a video of him working on his car


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^no they wouldn't. They would look for every little thing to point out that they feel is wrong so that they look smarter than a "pro" on the internet. Then make excuses why their car is $hit. 

For some reason, much like Peter Euro, everyone on here can find every little tiny thing wrong with a "pro's" install (real or otherwise) and will accept no reasoning as to why the install was done a certain way---but on their own car they get all pissy when things are pointed out and everyone is supposed to accept their excuse as 100% valid.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I would love to know why you "pros" spend so much time on a forum that you continually express disdain for.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I got "pros" in different area codes.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

I'm not a pro, but it gives us something to laugh at when we get together.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

So, basically you're just trolling this forum then?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

I try to help those who can be helped.
do you need help Mark?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The "pros" are a member of Team Hand Job Mafia.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

Biggs has more talent in 1 finger than 99% of the people on this forum... it's sad that you put a keyboard infront of somebody and they are the best installer in the world..

Gary has done more for the 12volt industry than anybody I know.. and the regal was one of the best cars that ever hit the comp scene and was better built then anything I have seen on this site...

flame away


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

Just because it is an iron chef who burned the steak does not mean the steak is still medium rare.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Is the iron chef not allowed to make a bologna sandwich if someone orders it?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

The iron chef would not lower himself to making bologna sandwiches, and if he did it would be in a competition to see who could make the best bologna sandwich, and it would be judged by his knowlegable peers. Maybe the bologna sandwich would be good, maybe it would be bad, but the steak is still burned.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

BoostedNihilist said:


> the steak is still burned.


but you can always call burned steak blackened

wait.. what was this about?
lol

I agree, this install is not really special, but I don't know why it is so important that Gary Biggs does an amazing incredible orgasmic install everytime.

He did a safe (IMO, Im not worried about the crossover mounting) and reliable install, and thats probably exactly what he was asked/paid/instructed to do.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

And the person is still happy with the bologna sandwich.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Ding ding ding, we have a winner.



savagebee said:


> but you can always call burned steak blackened
> 
> wait.. what was this about?
> lol
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont get it either, I am sure with a huge budget and alot of time it would have turned out different


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> Biggs has more talent in 1 finger than 99% of the people on this forum... it's sad that you put a keyboard infront of somebody and they are the best installer in the world..
> 
> Gary has done more for the 12volt industry than anybody I know.. and the regal was one of the best cars that ever hit the comp scene and was better built then anything I have seen on this site...
> 
> flame away


Albert Einstein did a lot for physics, but I'm sure some of his ideas were wrong too. **** happens. Why should we say his wrong ideas were right just because he was Einstein?

People in this thread are having a hell of a time dissociating between a critique of some of Gary's methods in THIS particular install and the guy himself. Because I'm looking for a single post that says Gary isn't a good installer and I can't find one.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

when i first saw this thread the minute it was posted, i knew it would be trouble LOL

not sure how my name got thrown into the mix...but seriously guys...when it comes to installation skills and fabrication, i am not even in the same universe as he is...

i just try to keep within my abilities and values and create simple stuff that i hope most common people can find attractive and affordable, while gary can do stuff that i can only gawk at and know that in a million years, i cant even come close to replicating. 

so hopefully this will put that to rest, having my name come up in a thread about gary makes me feel stupid lol...

as for the thread itself, again not sure what the big deal is...

is this among the best gary has done? of course not, but is it meant to be anything like his bigger projects? obviously not either.

i for one, would imagine subaru telling jbl, take the car, do a video that promotes both jbl and subaru, make as little permenant modifcations to the car as possible, keep any kind of drilling, cutting etc to a bare minumum...in case the car needs to be return o stock and sold back into the fleet for any reason.

a bit like vodefone, whose execs prolly dont know jack about driving, told maclaren, hey, get your most high profile driver, lewis hamilton, and do a commerical where he talks on our phones while driving around a ford mondeo and do some slides and ****, make it look good for marketing. i am sure lewis would do it,a nd i am sure true F1 fans wuold go WTF? but its understandable...at least to me (

and of course, DIYMA is prolly the exact opposite of the type of audience this video and build was meant to attract. and for the targeted audience, i think it served its purpose well.

in the end, i know where many of you are coming from? from BOTH sides, but at the end of the day, i am a bit miffed at why we are arguing about this video on THIS forum...

i would think its a bit obvious at the outcome and msot of us would take the sides that we do take and in the end, no concesus or real useful opinion will come out of it.

sorta like if someone linked a video of the recent remake of startrek movie onto a extreme trekkie website, prolly get the same thing, huge amounts of disdain with some support for the other side...heheh'

but i guess bashing and counterbashing on the interwebs is just too fun to resist?


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

i could do a better install while doing more backflips over bigger trucks on a cooler bicycle...


on the internet.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

I want to point out one last thing. 

The video is on pinkbike.com

It is a laughable forum for most other MTB forums, mostly inhabited by kids under the age of 14 who are idiots (the target audience for this). There is even a standard of measurement the forum has introduced, known as "pink bike feet", as in 
Person 1: " I just cleared a 50 ft gap"
Person 2: Where at?
Person 1: At Whistler, first section on the A-line.
Person 2: Must be in pinkbike feet, the biggest gap there is 22ft...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> when i first saw this thread the minute it was posted, i knew it would be trouble LOL
> 
> not sure how my name got thrown into the mix...but seriously guys...when it comes to installation skills and fabrication, i am not even in the same universe as he is...
> 
> ...


Right On!....Gary's got skills-period.Shut down the thread & let's get on with our lives


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> when it comes to installation skills and fabrication, i am not even in the same universe as he is...


You are as humble as you are skilled.

Nice post, Bing.

JD


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

x2 yep


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

pff, gary sucks balls especially when comparing him to my mad skillz! you should see the box i had marv build for me!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not a car audio pro, but I pretend to be one on the internet!

My only complaint would be the MDF rings as spacers. MDF when left untreated in the door of a vehicle in Louisiana's 90% humidity will not last long.

Other than that, the install and choice of equipment is WAY better than the local "custom" shops and big box shops. Sadly, even the "custom" shops use pre-fab, drop in solutions these days versus building for the client's particular needs. Nothing pains me more than a friend bragging about his "custom" stereo that consists of a pair of subs in a pre-fab enclosure that are just shoe horned into the trunk, unsecured to boot.


----------

